# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Traveling together with an autistic behavior kid

## JeanyKent

Traveling together with an autistic behavior kid is are quite daunting, but it does not have to be. If you have an autistic behavior kid and you plan for traveling, then you must  take some to ensure and control behavior including withdrawn, outburst and blurred behavior. Autistic child attention span is very thin and he she could not see why he must sit for a long period of time if you are traveling from one area to another. They sometimes oppose improperly to the situation he she cant understand and some of the times you cannot control it. But good planning and plan ahead of time can lessen all your worries and can control what will happen.

----------


## jonssmith2

i m telling about what should your behavior of with autistic kid:
traveling together with an autistic kid is can be daunting, but it does not have to be. If you've got an autistic kid and you wish for traveling, then you definitely must take some measure to control behavior including withdrawn, burst and obscured behavior. Autistic child attention span is very thin and he she could not discover why he should sit in a long period of time if you are traveling from one place to another location. They sometimes oppose badly to the situation he she can’t understand and some of the times you cannot control it. But adequate planning and plan ahead of time can lessen all your worries and can control what is going to happen.

 orlando hotels downtown

----------


## kadentrom

Kids are naturally fascinated to presents and gifts. Their excitement is worth seeing to open the wrapper and unfurl the surprise. These emotions could be too tremendous for the child and could act as triggers in Autism.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Kids pleasure is value seeing to start the wrapper and unfurl the delight. These feelings could be too remarkable for the kid and could act as activates in Autism.

----------


## jackmartin199030

Some children need to start with a wait of only five seconds, and work on up from there. Others can start at 10 seconds or even closer to a minute. Once your child has learned to wait for a certain amount of time, add more time in small increments. Eventually, your child will understand that he WILL get what he asked for; it is only a matter of time. Then, when the family is preparing to go out, you can put the picture representing where you are going on the waiting sign and put the timer on 10 minutes (for example) before leaving the house. This will give him a heads up about when you are going, and where. When traveling, you can take the waiting sign, timer and goodies with you if necessary. Some may not need it, others will.

----------


## jackmartin199030

Some children need to start with a wait of only five seconds, and work on up from there. Others can start at 10 seconds or even closer to a minute. Once your child has learned to wait for a certain amount of time, add more time in small increments. Eventually, your child will understand that he WILL get what he asked for; it is only a matter of time. Then, when the family is preparing to go out, you can put the picture representing where you are going on the waiting sign and put the timer on 10 minutes (for example) before leaving the house. This will give him a heads up about when you are going, and where. When traveling, you can take the waiting sign, timer and goodies with you if necessary. Some may not need it, others will.

----------


## davidpattrick121

Kids are naturally fascinated to presents and gifts. Their excitement is worth seeing to open the wrapper and unfurl the surprise. These emotions could be too tremendous for the child and could act as triggers in Autism.

----------


## steefen1

Kids are naturally fascinated to presents and gifts. Their excitement is worth seeing to open the wrapper and unfurl the surprise. These emotions could be too tremendous for the child and could act as triggers in Autism.

----------


## storecoree

As per my opinion, Kids are naturally fascinated for gifts and donations. Worth seeing is the excitement of opening the wrapper and tried to surprise. These feelings can be very formidable, and can operate on triggers of autism.

----------


## DarwinKayo

When you are doing traveling with an autistic behavior kid that time you should take care more. Also keep essential medicine to give the relief during the traveling. Keep the history of the disease with you so that if you need any kind of treatment then doctor can do immediately after reading the history.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Travelling with a kid is always funny because kids are very crazy.There are many popular places around the world where you can go for travel with your kids.Also some of them are very interesting kind of places where many kids likes to go for enjoying their holidays.

----------


## aronsmiths

In such situations, it would be better if you pre-book things like car rental, hotel rooms and more for convenience and peace of mind.

----------


## rajnish

> Kids are naturally fascinated to presents and gifts. Their excitement is worth seeing to open the wrapper and unfurl the surprise. These emotions could be too tremendous for the child and could act as triggers in Autism.



Yes I agree with your views.

----------


## bhagwatijayraj

If you've got an autistic kid and you wish for traveling, then you definitely must take some measure to control behavior including withdrawn, burst and obscured behavior.

----------

